# Equipment



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

What kind of reel would a first time Surf Fisherman buy to Catch Sharks, and Bull Reds? How much $$$ to get started?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

casting or yaking. casting a penn 555 is good yaking 4/0 wide on up.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Wading out and casting.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

A penn 555gs is a great reel.. I have two that are 10yrs old and have caught tons of sharks up to 6ft. Put some 30lb sufix on it and get you a good surf rod and hit the sand. If your new a trip or two with someone who knows the ropes will help you a ton...make one of the bumm runs if you can. the knowledge you'll get will take you years to get on your own.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

555GS, 113HLW, or Daiwa 50HA, Daiwa 450H. Any of these reels on a 12' Ocean Master would be great to start with.


----------



## Stinger (Aug 13, 2005)

I can vouch for the the Diawa Sha reels they are great! I own the 40 model and love it. I think you can get one off the internet for around $110 or $120 and actually cabelas has them on sale right now for $109. Match that to an american rodsmith 10 or 12' rod for $40 or $50 and youve got a killer casting combo for a reasonable price. I loaded mine up with 300 yards or 50# power pro then topped it off with as much 25 pound line as i could with just enough room for about a 50 yard top shot of 50 or 80 pound mono for a shock leader. I havent tried the penn 555 but have never heard a bad comment about them and they run about the same price as the daiwas. They have a little slower gear ratio then the daiwas do but you just cant go wrong with a penn reel. If your kayaking then like Sharkhunter said a 4/0 or up would work great. I know i would def recomend the highspeed versions though. The fewer cranks i gotta make to get my bait back in from 400 yards out the better! Hope this helps, good luck man.


----------



## sharkboy (Jan 14, 2005)

113HLW, or Daiwa 50HA i have both but i like my 113hlw a lil more its more of a all around reel


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

another vote for the Penn 555 GS... nearly indestructible... I have 300 yds of 50lb power-pro backing, 30lb mainline with 80lb shock leader... very castable and enough line to yak a couple hundred yards

jc


----------



## RTBROKKEN72 (Apr 19, 2006)

The Penn 555gs is a nice casting reel but the clicker sucks and it can be weak with larger fish that are out there. I started out with 3 of them and the next year I upgraded..
Spend a little extra money and get a FTU 10' one piece rod and a Newell 454 
(Over 400 yards of 40 lbs test mono) and you will be set and you will be happy...
Start of cheap and you will be upgrading next year..


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Starter Surf Reel*

I would also suggest a Penn 555 or a 545. The 545 is a little smaller and is
not quite so likely to OVERWHELM a bull red. It will also handle 95% of the
sharks you're likly to encounter in the surf. The 545 with with spectra on 
the bottom and a 30-40 lb mono topshot will allow you yak baits about 
150 yds...with lots of reserve for the "whaleagator" we are all fishing for...

Whatever you do, Do Not Cheap out !!! I have and fish some of my 40 yr 
old Penn surf reels even now.

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

most of the reels mentioned penn 555 are great casting reels but dont get them for targeting shark. go with a penn senetor you can catch shark on a zebco but it will most likely be destroid older senetors can handle the abuse of sharks a lot better . i will say nothing for the new penns im a little sceptical of them right now. if you can find and want to spend the money get a pro gear.

fabian


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

555 has a drag that compares to a 4/0, casts well, weak clicker compared to a senator, i've had mine for a few years now, no complaints


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I've caught dozens of 3-6' sharks with my 555 along with bullreds and a couple monster rays and thousands of pounds of sargassum... literally fished heck out of it... purchased new in 2002, never replaced any components... does have a weak clicker... I consider it one of the best reels you can have before bumping to a 6/0 class or bigger for yakked baits


one admission... while casting of all things in 2004, my frame broke. I located several others who had experienced a similar failure... because of age, PENN refused to replace... I jb welded it at the advice of Lou and have gone on to catch many more nice fish with it


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

If you are going to yak it out past the third bar where the big ones run you had better get you a penn 115L 9/0 or bigger. Most Texas beaches third bar is about 300 yards or so out so you need a reel that can get you out there and still have enough line to fight the fish. The 115L holds 675 yards of 50# mono and can produce about 17 lbs of drag. The penn 116L 12/0 holds 800 of 80# mono and can produce about 20-22lbs of drag. I would also recomend a 5'6" stiff 50-80# class rod without rollers a fighting belt and harness to clipin for the long haul. All the other recomendations for bait these guys are talking about is great especially the bloody or oily fish such as sting ray, mullet, large shad, etc... 
For more great information go here. http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING
These guys have some great detailed information on everything for Texas Beach Shark fishing.

Put It In There Mouth!
Electric Mullet


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

great info on several sites... some geared more towards the beginners than others... be prepared to use the "search" functions on some boards that cater more toward the experienced... you got some good info on this thread for casting to reds and shark


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

For casting i have a 113H 4/0 Penn senator on a 12' American Rodsmith. Stiff rod and can let the line rip. I havent fished the surf but fish the texas city dike andsimilar gear is needed.
For running a bait out a 114H and similar sized reels should do. Far as rod, not really sure about that one


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have both Penn reels and a Diawa reel and the Diawa reel cast's alot better than the Pen reels. Now the Diawa is a SHV30 with 300 yards of braid line, and topped off with 30lb mono on a FTU surfrod. This doesn't over power the Bull Reds,and will still handle medium size sharks.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

jc said:


> be prepared to use the "search" functions on some boards that cater more toward the experienced...


best advice i've heard in awhile


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Right now I am looking at a Penn 309M. The reason is I am not yaking, but just getting into this and would love to catch a shark but a Red or Jack, or anything with a good fight woud tickle me to death plus it has a level wind. I am taking my small BBQ pit and some cold beverages and wading out. I am there to have a good time and hopefully catch something worth a good pic, or good eat. When I get chest deep thats about it for me I am casting, then back to shore. I am 6'2" and I get a little nervous when I get that deep. I tried to find the second bar once and had to turn around, I got up to my neck and told myself this is far enough. The 309 at cabelas is 59.99 academy has one for 64.99 these are online prices, but that seems cheap are they worth a darn? I can get two of these rigs with poles or I could get one better I guess but I would just have one. The 309 will hold 350Yds of 30lb, since I am wading shoud'nt that be enough? Thanks to everyone for your help, I just want to get the bang for my buck, and well money is kinda tight right now, with gas prices they way they are. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

309 is an OK reel, but you WILL eventually upgrade. Spend the $$$ now, and get one of the reels suggested above, you won't regret it.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

my buddy started out with a 309 and it wasn't a bad reel, it is however a boat reel, not designed for casting, the best bang for your buck in my opinion is a jigmaster 500, cheap, durable, fewer parts to wear out, cast w/ the best of em....i hear ya on the gas prices, saw diesel at 4.40 yesterday south of dallas



Dark_ale said:


> Right now I am looking at a Penn 309M. The reason is I am not yaking, but just getting into this and would love to catch a shark but a Red or Jack, or anything with a good fight woud tickle me to death plus it has a level wind. I am taking my small BBQ pit and some cold beverages and wading out. I am there to have a good time and hopefully catch something worth a good pic, or good eat. When I get chest deep thats about it for me I am casting, then back to shore. I am 6'2" and I get a little nervous when I get that deep. I tried to find the second bar once and had to turn around, I got up to my neck and told myself this is far enough. The 309 at cabelas is 59.99 academy has one for 64.99 these are online prices, but that seems cheap are they worth a darn? I can get two of these rigs with poles or I could get one better I guess but I would just have one. The 309 will hold 350Yds of 30lb, since I am wading shoud'nt that be enough? Thanks to everyone for your help, I just want to get the bang for my buck, and well money is kinda tight right now, with gas prices they way they are. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

I think I have decided to go with the Penn Senator 113HLW 4/0 for wading and casting. The reel seems to clamp to the rod, Can anyone recommend where to get a 10' 12' rod that will take this reel, if possible under $100.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

All I am finding is Penn 6'6"slammer rods.......If I am wading I will need a longer rod to get a good cast right?


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Go to Academy and get an American Rodsmith 12' surf rod, $60.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

listen to the guy in the yellow shorts...he knows rods...lmao


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

Another vote for academys 12' american rodsmith triton and penn jigmaster 500L. best bang for the buck surf setup. for an even better reel, go with a daiwa 50 SHA. cabelas has the daiwa 50 for $110. bass pro has the jigmaster for $63. OR,,,,,,,

http://www.usangler.com/product.cfm?model=General%20Purpose%20Conventional%20Reel&manufacturer=Penn


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

4X4FOREVER said:


> bass pro has the jigmaster for $63. OR,,,,,,,
> 
> http://www.usangler.com/product.cfm?model=General%20Purpose%20Conventional%20Reel&manufacturer=Penn


good find dude


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

American Rod Smith, 12' at Academy is a good choice for a casting surf rod.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Dark ale 

You will have the hardest time trying to cast a 113hlw. There are very few people can and they have been doing it for years. 

I have been surf fishing for sharks and bull reds for many years now. I have not upgraded since I have started. I use penn 309s. I remove the level wind you run in to problems when tuning the reel for long distance casting. On avg. I can cast 8oz's 80-90 yards thats with alot of fine tuning and my home made leaders.

I find them on ebay pretty cheap, when I get them I take them apart to clean & serivce them. If you upgrade the drag washers you'll get alot more drag.

As for rods I like the 10ft ugly stik it has alot of back bone to it so it's easier to cast distance. for me anyways.

hope you find what you like.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

surfcowboy said:


> I have been surf fishing for sharks and bull reds for many years now. I have not upgraded since I have started. I use penn 309s. I remove the level wind you run in to problems when tuning the reel for long distance casting. On avg. I can cast 8oz's 80-90 yards thats with alot of fine tuning and my home made leaders.
> 
> I find them on ebay pretty cheap, when I get them I take them apart to clean & serivce them. If you upgrade the drag washers you'll get alot more drag.
> 
> ...


Could you post a pic of your homemade leaders, please?
PM Sent


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

ditto what 4x4 said. Jigmasters are great, cheap, and virtually indestructable..... may need to mag it though...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark_ale said:


> Right now I am looking at a Penn 309M. The reason is I am not yaking, but just getting into this and would love to catch a shark but a Red or Jack, or anything with a good fight woud tickle me to death plus it has a level wind. I am taking my small BBQ pit and some cold beverages and wading out. I am there to have a good time and hopefully catch something worth a good pic, or good eat. When I get chest deep thats about it for me I am casting, then back to shore. I am 6'2" and I get a little nervous when I get that deep. I tried to find the second bar once and had to turn around, I got up to my neck and told myself this is far enough. The 309 at cabelas is 59.99 academy has one for 64.99 these are online prices, but that seems cheap are they worth a darn? I can get two of these rigs with poles or I could get one better I guess but I would just have one. The 309 will hold 350Yds of 30lb, since I am wading shoud'nt that be enough? Thanks to everyone for your help, I just want to get the bang for my buck, and well money is kinda tight right now, with gas prices they way they are. Thanks again for the help!


With a Daiwa 50sha and a good rod you can stand on the bank and cast further than that 309 or 113hlw will even with wading out to your chest. Or wade out to the first bar and cast for even more distance. If you're on a budget, like the others said a Jigmaster is a heck of a reel. I have two Daiwa reels, 40sha and 50sha and they are by far my favorite. I also own a 113hlw, 9/0, and 12/0 and the Daiwas get used way more and catch more fish. The 40sha is on a Breakaway HDX and gets mega distance, the 50sha is on a 12' AR from Academy and gets me about 30-40 yards less than the 40sha/HDX.


----------

